# Orange & Yellow Piraya



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

I was just sitting here looking at the Orange flames on my Piraya and wondered if there is any differences between Orange + Yellow Piraya (except the colour for any smart ass's) !? 
I presume Orange + Yellow are just collected from different Rivers ? is one more rare then the other? which color would you choose if you were buying a Piraya?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

if you do a search this has been gone over not to long ago, and for the record I love them both and they come from the same river as far as I know All Piraya come from one river the Rio Sao Francisco.........

p.s.Love your avatar..........


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CanadianBacon said:


> I was just sitting here looking at the Orange flames on my Piraya and wondered if there is any differences between Orange + Yellow Piraya (except the colour for any smart ass's) !?
> I presume Orange + Yellow are just collected from different Rivers ?*both from rio sao fransisco in brazil* is one more rare then the other? which color would you choose if you were buying a Piraya?


Personally i like the looks of yellpw piraya better becasue their coulours can really pop.


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

I like them both equally. The yellow is nice in that it can get extreme like a candy yellow. The orange are nice in that you can see shades of orange and red in them

Your avatar is hipnotic lol.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

if I could, I'd love to have a yellow. I like orange one too but I think the yellow one would stand out a bit more.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I got both and yes the yellows are sweet but the orange to me (with high flames) when large are out of this world..........jmo
also I think the substrate one uses makes a diff as well my orange stand out with black not the yellow but with light color sub I think the yellow would look better.......


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Bigshawn do you have any pictures to share?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Bigshawn do you have any pictures to share?


just for you johnny...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks bigshawn. They look great. I picked both. To bad mine was DOA.

Here was mine.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

The quote above is correct that they mainly come from one river. However they are widely distributed throughout tributaries that run off of the rio sao francisco. I would guess that different conditions in the tributaries would probably have something to do with a variance in color from yellow to orange. Some people have also mentioned that color can change a bit with age.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

^^^while I agree with them being distribute throughout tributaries I've never seen a orange change its color to yellow piraya and I've seen alot of them big and small........jmo


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with you, IMO they dont change from orange to yellow and so forth. It would just be the shade of the color that would change with age. Duller shade of orange tending to look almost yellow and a darker shade of orange that looks almost red for example.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> I agree with you, IMO they dont change from orange to yellow and so forth. It would just be the shade of the color that would change with age. Duller shade of orange tending to look almost yellow and a darker shade of orange that looks almost red for example.


Ok I understand you...


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

yea the yellow one's rock mannnnn....


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

i plan on going back to JB and picking up a yellow one aswell to add to my mixed pygo tank. the yellow does seem to pop abit more (i want the best of both worlds). i was told when i picked up my orange that its was gonna be illegal for them to ship here (to BC anyways) and this was the last batch he would be getting in. anyone heard anything on this?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i like both of mine, but i loose the orange one in with the caribas sometimes


----------

